# Trading Videos



## Wysiwyg (7 March 2016)

This kid is 18 and killin' it. Listen to him. He lost a lot, learned from it, paper traded and turned it around. Exudes confidence.


----------



## Trendnomics (7 March 2016)

Wysiwyg said:


> This kid is 18 and killin' it. Listen to him. He lost a lot, learned from it, paper traded and turned it around. Exudes confidence.





Just another Timothy Sykes penny stocks education advertisement. 

How is your trading going Wysiwyg? Seems like you have recently been digging up a lot of old posts and have been posting lots of questions on the fundamentals of system trading. Still looking for the holy grail?


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 March 2016)

Trendnomics said:


> Still looking for the holy grail?



Well I am still holding some swan dives way down  from their buy in prices so that is disappointing. Three consecutive buy in then swan dive is very uncommon. :frown: System wise I seek not a holy grail but am experimenting and learning along the way. Plus I am three years into my first home mortgage and paying that off is priority. I believe trading boils down to confidence in ones ability and discipline adhering to the plan. Oh and some luck goes a long way. The Sykes phenomenon is repeatable.


----------



## Trendnomics (7 March 2016)

Wysiwyg said:


> Well I am still holding some swan dives way down  from their buy in prices so that is disappointing. Three consecutive buy in then swan dive is very uncommon. :frown: System wise I seek not a holy grail but am experimenting and learning along the way. Plus I am three years into my first home mortgage and paying that off is priority. I believe trading boils down to confidence in ones ability and discipline adhering to the plan. Oh and some luck goes a long way. The Sykes phenomenon is repeatable.




Sorry to hear about the losses - maybe time to evaluate another exit strategy?

I'm avoiding the Australian real-estate market (various reasons) - I'm in my third year now, trading 90% of my savings systematically - i.e. trying to grow savings while renting near work. I posted a short snippet of my trading on ASF, but have since stopped posting (lack of interest from ASF members - my portfolio's have made a great recovery since I stopped posting).

The Sykes phenomenon is hard to repeat in Australia (lack of short-able penny stocks). Also, his hedge-fund (Cilantro Fund Management LLC) blew up in 2007, due to illiquid shorts. Run as far and fast as you can, if someone promises amazing returns from small trading capital accounts.


----------



## Quant (9 March 2016)

That kid has daddys money to fall back on , there is no pain if he fails , he has it made regardless , rented ***** and car aside   ....   Run for the hills is 100% correct


----------



## greggles (29 January 2019)

*Mark Douglas: How to think like a professional trader 1 of 4
*


----------



## greggles (29 January 2019)

*Mark Douglas: How to think like a professional trader 2 of 4*


----------



## greggles (29 January 2019)

*Mark Douglas: How to think like a professional trader 3 of 4*


----------



## greggles (29 January 2019)

*Mark Douglas: How to think like a professional trader 4 of 4*


----------

